# Upcoming day at the track, looking for ideas & advice



## gator (Apr 1, 2012)

This coming Saturday is a test & tune day at Gingerman Speedway.  A buddy of mine has a couple of high proformance cars and is going there with a group of 'racers' and asked me to do some food for them.  Probably about 25 people or so.  They have to get there early, and I will too.  I doubt the track will allow me to use my coals so I think im going to smoke everything at home and use a propane grill to heat and finish everything off.  Here is my idea of the menu.

Breakfast- 3 Fattys, 2 with eggs, potatos, onions,&  peppers. 1 with pancake, syrup, & apples or blueberrys.  I'll smoke it a day or 2 ahead and chill 'em.  When we get there and setup I'll slice and grill them, use the grill as a toaster for english muffins.  Then we can assemble sandwiches. (maybe top with cheese)

Lunch- Pre-smoke a pork butt and warm it in a grill.  shread it and make into bbq pork.  I'll also do my wicked beans and have them under the pork to catch the drippings. 

They'll be on their own for dinner.

Do you think it'll turn out on a gas grill ok? I'll have chips going un there too.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

Are you going to try to feed everyone at one time? If so you need to swing by a restaurant supply or Costco or Sams and pick up some throw away chafing dishes so you can have the service ready to go.

If you are not serving  it all at once you will most likely be OK with your plan except  the toaster may not keep up.  

On heating the pork, I would pull it at home and seal in bags with the sauce you are going to use.  You can reheat in the bags in hot but not boiling water.

Feel free to send me a PM if you need more help


----------



## supercenterchef (Apr 8, 2012)

...you didn't tell us what kind of cars ;) ...


----------



## gator (Apr 15, 2012)

Kind of cars.. fast ones.  3 lotus's, several Corvette Z06's, 2 WRX STI's, a GT40, many hand built cars, an old Austin Healey, and many more.

  I made the Fatties for breakfast.  I smoked them a day early and chilled them.  When we got there we set up  a gas grill (no open flames at the track) and sliced them and grilled them to warm them up, melted cheese on them and put them on english muffins & bagels as breakfast sandwiches.  I also smoked a 10lb butt with wicked beans under it to catch the drippings.  We pulled the pork and transfered it all into foil pans and reheated them on the gas grill.  Served it with some pasta salad, fresh fruit, and had a great time.

This was a great event and will definatly do this again.  I've had several requests since then to do more events, people have offered to buy fatties from me, 2 racers want me to market them somehow.


----------



## supercenterchef (Apr 15, 2012)

looks great, sounds like great reviews...you're living the dream!--hard to beat great cars, great people, and great food!


----------

